# Test: Was bringt eine IDE-SSD für alte Notebooks



## pcfreak26 (22. November 2010)

*Test: Was bringt eine IDE-SSD für alte Notebooks*

Berichte über SSD´s gibt es sehr viele, aber zu 95% werden ausschließlich SATA(2/3) Modelle getestet. 

Jetzt habe ich mir mal die Mühe gemacht einen Testparcour mit einer IDE-SSD 
zu machen,da sehr viele Notebooks älterer Baureihen noch von Ihren Benutzern
genutzt werden und noch keine SATA-Schnittstelle haben.

Folgende Kriterien sind für mich wichtig:

Leistung im Alltag (Wichtig)
Leistung bei Benchmarks (Unwichtig, aber dennoch gemacht)
Wärmeentwicklung (Wichtig)
Preis (Wichtig)


_Mein Testsystem:_

IBM Thinkpad T30 (2366) / Intel 845M, Ich3(ATA100/UDMA 5)
Pentium 4 Mobile 1,8GHz (1,2GHZ- 1,8GHz)
1024MB SD-DDR Ram PC2700
ATI Mobility Radeon 7500 16MB

OS: Windows Xp Pro x86 SP3 
(Prefetch auf Autostartprogramme begrenzt, Indizierung aus)

SSD:  Transcend TS32GSSD25-M (32GB,MLC,Ide-Version) 
Preis: ca 110,-€

HDD: IBM/Hitachi IC25N020ATCS04-0 (20GB@4200RPM, 2MB Cache)

Testprogramme: 	AS SSD Benchmark
			Sisoft Sandra 2011
*Hinweis: Nicht zum nachmachen empfohlen.*


Als der Paketdienst mit der bestellten SSD kam, ging die Freude erstmal los.
Die SSD wurde gleich von Ihrer Verpackung befreit und hat Ihren Platz im Thinkpad
eingenommen. Nach der Installation von Windows und anschliessender Grundkonfiguration,
wurde erstmal CrystalDiskInfo gestartet um ein paar Info´s zu bekommen. Dabei stellte sich
heraus das die SSD fast Baugleich zu Ihren SATA-Gegenstück
ist, und ledeglich um einen IDE zu SATA Brückenchip erweitert wurde.
Das was weiterhin auffällt ist, das die SSD kein NCQ oder TRIM unterstützt,
wobei NCQ zu vernachlässigen ist bei einer SSD, da die Technologie ja die Kopfbewegungen
einer HDD veringern soll.

Diskinfo SSD


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

       Diskinfo HDD


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Als allererstes mussten sich die beiden Kontrahenten (ist ein bisschen unfair der Vergleich) im 
AS SSD Benchmark beweisen, wobei sich die HDD dabei richtig gequält hat, da das Programm 
ja nicht für HDD´s geschrieben ist. Aber hier zeigt sich die Stärke der SSD, aber auch der Nach-
teil des fehlenden Caches der SSD, was sich bei der Schreibleistung wiederspiegelt.


AS Benchmark SSD


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  AS Benchmark HDD


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die nächsten Benchmarks wurden mit Sandra 2011 gemacht:

Test 1 ist die Leserate des physikalischen Datenträgers 
(Schreibleistung nicht möglich da bereits beschrieben) und 
Test 2 sind die Lese-Schreibraten mit den gemounteten Laufwerken, Dateisystem ist NTFS.

Test1
Auch hier sieht man einen deutlichen Vorteil zu Gunsten der SSD, 
auch wenn die Leserate regelmässig schwankt.

TEST1 SSD


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

    TEST1 HDD


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Test2: Hier gibt sich ein leicht anderes Bild, denn hier schafft es auch die HDD 
auf ordentliche Lese und Schreibraten, aber dennoch zieht die SSD beim lesen 
in weite Ferne davon, beim Schreiben sind die Abstände von SSD zu HDD wesentlich 
kleiner. Zur Zugriffzeit gibt es nichts zu sagen, da hat keine HDD eine Chance.

TEST2 SSD


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

    TEST2 HDD


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eindrücke im Betrieb und Fazit.

Das booten von Windows und auch sämtliche Ladezeiten sind massiv gesunken, 
Anwendungen starten fast unmittelbar bei Ausführung und auch die Ladezeiten 
der paar Spiele welche auf dem Laptop laufen, sind deutlich gesunken.
Höhere Temperaturen des Laptops sind am Festplattenschacht nicht mehr auszumachen.
Auch das Gerücht von Problemen von plötzlichen Systemhängern oder BSOD´s 
in einigen Foren kann Ich mit dieser SSD nicht bestätigen. Auch die Windows Installation 
ging wie gewohnt, ist aber um einiges schneller gegangen, und nicht wie einige 
User in Foren berichteten Installationszeiten von 3 Stunden.

Mein Fazit:
Leider gibt es nur sehr wenige SSD auf IDE / PATA Basis daher sind die Preise von 
ca. 110,- € für 32GB recht happig, aber wer seinen alten Laptop die Sporen geben 
will und die Kosten nicht scheut ist mit einer IDE-SSD gut beraten.


mfg Thomas


----------



## Vaykir (22. November 2010)

*AW: Test: Was bringt eine IDE-SSD für alte Notebooks*

Coole Review. Wusste gar net, dass es auch SSDs auf IDE Basis gibt.


----------



## pcfreak26 (22. November 2010)

*AW: Test: Was bringt eine IDE-SSD für alte Notebooks*



Vaykir schrieb:


> Coole Review. Wusste gar net, dass es auch SSDs auf IDE Basis gibt.



Danke, deswegen hab Ich mir die Mühe gemacht.


----------



## riedochs (22. November 2010)

*AW: Test: Was bringt eine IDE-SSD für alte Notebooks*

Der Preis hat mich bisher auch immer abgeschreckt endlich eine SSD für mein altes Lifebook zu kaufen. Danke für den Test, vielleicht sollte man das Geld doch ausgeben.


----------



## roheed (22. November 2010)

*AW: Test: Was bringt eine IDE-SSD für alte Notebooks*

jo soweit ein netter test^^dank dir...

btw, deine SSD läuft mit dem falschen alignment XD
Wenn der passen würde sie noch schneller rennen.

mehr zum thema findest du hier 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/2337457-post3.html


----------



## hulkhardy1 (22. November 2010)

*AW: Test: Was bringt eine IDE-SSD für alte Notebooks*

Sehr schöner Test, ist wohl die einzige Möglichkeit sein altes Laptop noch aufzurüssten und da es viele nur zum Surven benutzen finde ich es ne wirklich gute Idee. Werde ich ab jetzt im Auge haben wenn ich andere User berate die vielicht ihr altes Laptop weiter benutzen wollen und ne Möglichkeit suchen es zu beschleunigen.


----------



## Vaykir (22. November 2010)

*AW: Test: Was bringt eine IDE-SSD für alte Notebooks*

Oh, aber Laptops haben noch ganz andere Bremsen im System. Das sind nciht nur die Festplatten.
Wenn ich die 500 Euro gurken von meinem vater und meiner Schwester angucke... meine güte ich hätt mich schon aufgehängt oder wär vor lauter warterei gestorben.


----------



## roheed (22. November 2010)

*AW: Test: Was bringt eine IDE-SSD für alte Notebooks*

oha ja so mühlen kenne ich auch zu genüge^^
aber wenn man sie halbwegs sauber hält kann auch ein 4 jahre alter laptop noch recht flott 
rüberkommen...und ich rede von meinem 4 jahre alten , aufpassen...Single Core XD geschäftslaptop
zwar kein vergleich zu meiner privaten kiste aber es tuts...fürs surfen noch 10 jahre


----------



## hulkhardy1 (22. November 2010)

*AW: Test: Was bringt eine IDE-SSD für alte Notebooks*

Ich hab hir immer noch ein Elitgroup, Laptop von 2004 im Betrib mit einem VIA Nehemia 1200MHz Prozessor, 512MB Ram und ntürlich XP und das einzige was beim Surven bremmst ist die elend langsame HDD. Mit ner SSE-IDE wäre das Teil auch nicht viel langsamer als ein modernes Netbook.


----------



## pcfreak26 (23. November 2010)

*AW: Test: Was bringt eine IDE-SSD für alte Notebooks*



roheed schrieb:


> jo soweit ein netter test^^dank dir...
> 
> btw, deine SSD läuft mit dem falschen alignment XD
> Wenn der passen würde sie noch schneller rennen.
> ...



das hab ich auch vor ein paar tagen gelesen, hatte bloss noch keine zeit dies zu ändern, trotzdem danke


----------



## jumperm (27. November 2010)

*AW: Test: Was bringt eine IDE-SSD für alte Notebooks*

Ich hab auch ein altes Dell Inspiron 1300 mit 1GB Ram und einem aufgerüstetem Centrino 1700MHz. Aber wie schon festgestellt wurde bremmst die Festplatte alle Anwendungen. Bis vor kurzem hab ich auch noch mit ner SSD geliebäugelt. Leider hat die Backspacetaste den Geist aufgegeben. Daher führt jetzt kein weg an einem Neuen vorbei. Schade eigentlich. Hat jetzt auch 5Jahre (Winter 2005) aufm Buckel.


----------

